# Feeding routine for orphaned bear cubs



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

This is old, but one of my favorites. If you get an error message, just wait for a few seconds. It should clear up.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> This is old, but one of my favorites. If you get an error message, just wait for a few seconds. It should clear up.


Absolutely loved it @applecruncher Thank you. I just thought the noises they made when eating and wanting more food were hilarious. Lovely.  ☺


----------



## jujube (Aug 25, 2020)

We were in Gatlinburg many, many years ago on a camping vacation and my little niece was having a hard time giving up her night bottle.  Several approaches had been tried with no success, until we visited the orphan bear cub center.  We approached a ranger and asked if he'd play along with us. He agreed. 

Later that day, we came back with her bottles and the ranger told her that they didn't have enough bottles for all the baby cubs and asked if she would be willing to give hers up to the babies.  She agreed to and that was that for the bottles.  Any time after that that she wanted a bottle, we reminded her how she had helped the baby bears and she was very proud of giving up her bottles.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2020)

I couldn't stand the sounds they made! But they are cute.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2020)

What I wonder is, what happens when they grow up? They obviously can't be released into the wild.  We have bears here, and we don't dare feed them.  We have to keep our garbage in the house or they spread it all over the place.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> What I wonder is, what happens when they grow up? They obviously can't be released into the wild.  We have bears here, and we don't dare feed them.  We have to keep our garbage in the house or they spread it all over the place.


Sounded like an attack from the alien movies, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2020)

That's alot of work for the caretaker, phew....but I really enjoyed watching it....thanks AC...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

What a handful the little stinkers are! LOL!

So adorably cute!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 26, 2020)

How sweet. That video was awhile ago. I wonder what became of them. 
We can't feed the bears in our area either. The ones that we see now and then in our neighborhood cause no problems.
The fall is coming and so is hunting season.  I dread it.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Sounded like an attack from the alien movies, lol....


I also have bear mace.  I don't want to end up being lunch.


Ruth n Jersey said:


> How sweet. That video was awhile ago. I wonder what became of them.
> We can't feed the bears in our area either. The ones that we see now and then in our neighborhood cause no problems.


A person always has to be wary.  The ones around here haven't hurt anyone, but if a person startles them or if there's a momma bear and cub, one needs to be careful.


----------

